# Weight Gain



## Viki (Jul 15, 2010)

Has anyone else gained (and held on to!) weight when they started pumping?

I was warned about a few lbs here and there but wasnt overly careful because I just figured I had more important things to worry about and ended up putting on about half to three quarters of a stone. (Dont know exactly as im not a huge fan of getting on the scales!).

Anyway, now im massively struggling to shift it and its really starting to bug me! Ive even found myself missing the days when the high bloods sugars used to trim off a few lbs! (although not the accompanying nausea and grumps so dont worry about me doing anything silly )

Is it just me?


----------



## randomange (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope, it's not just you! I'm definitely about a stone heavier since I started pumping.  I'm not sure how much of it is due to the pump though - I was writing up for most of that time, so I know I was much less active and eating more crap that I usually do (I snack when I'm stressed)!  I was doing the same as  you though - there were more important things to worry about than a few pounds (or so I thought at the time!)

I am finding it harder to shift than normal, but I think in some ways I'm lacking willpower.  I think the pump definitely makes it easier to snack, and that's been my downfall.  Whereas before I'd maybe pass on something if it meant another injection, that's definitely not the case now! My control has generally been better as well, so I guess I'm probably peeing less sugar down the toilet, which I guess doesn't help with weight!  I'm now at the stage where I know I should do something about it, so I'm hoping I can use the pump to help with exercise, which was an issue before, and maybe turn the whole thing into something positive.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 15, 2010)

eee gads don't tell me that, you'll put me off pumping


----------



## bex123 (Jul 15, 2010)

well ive been on the pump for nearly a month and ive put on 3 lb , a desperatley needed 3 lb though  i was becoming so skinny with the bad control looked like a rake with lumpy bumpy injection sites lol , its all good for me though coz i think the 3 lb has all gone on my boobs lol  (TMI)


----------



## tracey w (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, me too 

would say about half a stone since pumping,

I personally dont think its "the pump", just the fact like others have said, Im back to eating what I want and when i want, just like before I was diabetic. In fact i am exactly the weight I was before i started to loose it before diagnosis, and that was too heavy! And I know i can just press a button and not inject, whereas before I would think twice. 

The thing is i think its nice to be normal, if thats the right word. I know I can loose the weight if i stop eating so much and do more exercise. Its not controlled by how high/low my bg is anymore. I have been doing more excercise to combat this, not ready to give up the chocy just yet.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes me too (you can see a theme here girls! )

I have gained just under (only just) a stone since pumping one year ago. Ive tried to shift it but no joy.

I do eat a lot- could do much better- so Im not sure if this is a pump theme....

None of you ladies even look overweight so I hope the little extra is getting you down you all look fine.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 17, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Yes me too (you can see a theme here girls! )
> 
> I have gained just under (only just) a stone since pumping one year ago. Ive tried to shift it but no joy.
> 
> ...




Not sure what your looking at Lou, but my avatar is approx 6 years old, and I am wearing a cape!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 17, 2010)

You dont have "cankles" Trace- thats an extremely positive sign!


----------



## tracey w (Jul 17, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> You dont have "cankles" Trace- thats an extremely positive sign!



lololol whats "cankles", yes i do have skinny legs, still laughing by the way. Aparantley when the doc delivered me, he called me olive oil (you have to be in your 40s to get this), thats a true story.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 17, 2010)

hahaaa!  "cankles"= calfs that merge into your ankles combined!


----------



## tracey w (Jul 17, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> hahaaa!  "cankles"= calfs that merge into your ankles combined!



ha ha, no heard that before, its brill!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Tell me about it. Try combining university and starting pumping. That's caused me to shoot from seventy kilos to eighty two. Trying to shift it but it's not happening.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 17, 2010)

I was told by my DSN that I would gain weight when I started pumpin'.....


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

I wasn't told that either, oh well, I had and still have bigger issues. Insulin on tap generally has alot of pitfalls it seems.


----------

